# >>--TTOTY Monthly Entry Thread--<<



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*>>>>MKI Audi TT of the Month*


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

Sounds like fun:thumbup:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Very cool! Any chance this will get a sticky so it will stay up top?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> Very cool! Any chance this will get a sticky so it will stay up top?


 probably not


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

bump.... this needs to be at the top:thumbup:


sent in my entry....:heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> bump.... this needs to be at the top:thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

We're there any submissions for January?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm combining the first 2 months since there was only a week left in January. So far I only have 2 submissions so it looks like there won't even be a vote unless more people send them in


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

If we don't have a picture for the calendar for January we could do a group shot at this years H2o and make it January? Just as a filler?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

We need to have a group shot this year. We also need a larger parking lot haha. I forgot to invite MKII TT's in their forum This past year. Hopefully more will show up all around even though last years was the best turnout since I've been around. Perhaps we should find some place like the school again so we can have a shoot.


----------



## AlaskaTT (Oct 19, 2011)

Bumpity


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hurry up and get those entries in!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTT. Only 4 days left!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

New Dates are up:thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Don't forget that you can reenter as long as you havent won a month yet:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTT:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump we need more entries to keep this going! You guys voted for one a month but it won't happen without your entries!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Common everyone, get your entries in!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Ill play again. Submission in! :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Good now we can at least vote :laugh:. I almost had to give this month away.....hopefully more people submit now that its warmer out.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

STICKY:thumbup:


----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

Expect a photo from me! Just have to wait till' the weekend until I can actually get one.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hurry up I think Sunday is the last day for this month!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump 3 more days people:wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Last day to enter bump


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

played tt said:


> last day to enter bump



tomorrow!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tomorrow it closes so assuming the entries get in before I close it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The inbox is open for *APRIL* entries! Remember guys if you entered and did not win yet you are allowed to enter as many times as you want until you win!!!! Lets try and get more then 3 people to vote for this month!!!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I might not be entering for a few months. I've got a LOT of things that have been in the works for a LONG time. If you guys could see what's in my head, you'd be excited too:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well hurry up and get on those ideas! Haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

drunk buuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmpppppppppppppp:thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

so can i still enter this for like the other months? 
or there was like a deadline?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

As long as you make the deadline for each month you can.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Come on guys send me your entries!!


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Maybe next month as the TT is being pulled to bits and having a full nut and bolt check this month. 
New wheels to add as well. 
Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Come on guys we need cars to vote on!!!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Just sent your my entry - let me know if you got it and the pic works ok.


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

sent mine


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Whens the dead line for this months entry?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I can't see the post on tapatalk, but it's in the first post. I want to say I made it the 22nd?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I can't see the post on tapatalk, but it's in the first post. I want to say I made it the 22nd?


Yup. My bad, I didnt realize you had posted it on the front page. Entry sent


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It's all good in the neighborhood.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Get them in before I finish my psych paper! I'll be making the poll later tonight:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I will be in for next months entries. I'll have my wheels painted and other stuff finished by then:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Alright this one is closed. Poll will be up shortly fellas:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Entries for May will be the 1st to the 26th!:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Send those entries in!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump. Come on guys we need cars to vote on!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump. Still no entries. Without you guys this wont be possible:thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I have 2 TT's can I entery twice??


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> I have 2 TT's can I entery twice??


 Hmm I never thought of a rule for that so I'm going to go ahead and say yes:thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

See you later on this year.. Its 100% stock right now and in need of some attention.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Alright:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Still waiting on my grill paint and coilovers next month for me:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

excuses excuses!!!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> excuses excuses!!!


 Lol!!! I see if you want I can send a pic the way she is with lots of wheel gap


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

At this point its better then having no cars to vote on!!! 
Easy win for ya lol


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> At this point its better then having no cars to vote on!!!
> Easy win for ya lol


 Guy don't talk crap I got coilovers on the way and a grill then some paint:facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Alright. Wait of you must


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bump:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Come on people!! We only have one and I hate to just give the month away without some competitive voting!!


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

Just got my parts back from the machine shop. Should be back together in the next few months. :thumbup:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

I guess I could send you a pic of the motor with both turbos just sitting in the engine bay:laugh:. Better then stock at least, even without any pipe running between them


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That works


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Last day bump! We need more people!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

New dates are up....vote for the current poll now!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lets get those entries in guysopcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bump no entries yet


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

You can use one of my photos if you want :thumbup: 

Do you need any info?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> bump no entries yet


 Looks like I might not be able to participate this month:facepalm:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Looks like I might not be able to participate this month:facepalm:


 Still loving that cheap labor rate?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I think i have submitted my little baby.. 
Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Almost forgot about this woops.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

i'll be re-submitting next month


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh yeah can't wait to see some new pics to vote on :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Steve won because he was the only entry. new dates are up:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Steve won because he was the only entry. new dates are up:thumbup:


 What can u at lease post a pic of his car :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I already deleted the inbox but he could post a pic


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics.. 
















Steve


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice give us the specs on this bad boy :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> I already deleted the inbox but he could post a pic


Thanks I just wanted some thing to hold us over till next months opcorn:


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> It's all good in the neighborhood.


really james?! lmfao


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

ill post a pic of sunshine when her wheels are finished  might not be til august, and ill probably win since no ones doing anything!


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Few mods are w/m injection, eurodyne (narrow band converted to wideband) 550cc [email protected] 4bar, 50 trim, fmic, cts hardware (mani/dp), ie rods, supertech pistons, block bored over to 83mm, 034 lightweight springs and lifters, aeb head, full emissions deletes and power steering res relocate, relocated battery to trunk ect ect...last dyno (before over bore and timing tweaks) 396whp 

Lots of little things interior and exterior but getting too long winded


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

thelmuffingirl said:


> really james?! lmfao


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

01ttgt28 said:


> Nice give us the specs on this bad boy :thumbup:


GT35/T04z Hybrid with lots of toys.
Build thread below will explain all.
Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Is there a link or something to winners / entries? I thought i remembered something like that but i dont come on here much anymore.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

All the info is in the first post


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

jwalker1.8 said:


> Few mods are w/m injection, eurodyne (narrow band converted to wideband) 550cc [email protected] 4bar, 50 trim, fmic, cts hardware (mani/dp), ie rods, supertech pistons, block bored over to 83mm, 034 lightweight springs and lifters, aeb head, full emissions deletes and power steering res relocate, relocated battery to trunk ect ect...last dyno (before over bore and timing tweaks) 396whp
> 
> Lots of little things interior and exterior but getting too long winded


what rims are those?


----------

